# Sacramento Valley Trial - Grizzly Island



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

It was just brought to my notice that this trial will use the DOW in all stakes - 


*Running Order*The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJIA) will be used to determine the starting number of the first series in all stakes. 
Judges will determine the rotation thereafter in all stakes.
EE does not have it indicated on the running order, so please inform anyone you know in the minor stakes of what could be a surprise when they show up in the morning.

Debbie Tandoc


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

QUAL callbacks to 3rd series:

1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 16

12 dogs


----------



## ROCKYMTNGUNS (Mar 16, 2014)

Open Callbacks?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Q results?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficlal Amateur callbacks to 3rd series (26 dogs):

1,2,3,4,7,8,9,11,12,14,17,18,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35

The 3rd series test dog will run at 7:45 am tomorrow at Parking Lot 8. Starting dog is #23.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying results (not complete) -

1st Reiko - Rowan/Conrad (new QAA just out of Derby)
2nd 16 or 11 - Patopea
3rd Blaze - Cooney
4th 11 or 16 - Patopea
RJ Presto - Tandoc

Unofficial Open results -

1st Guide - Sargenti
2nd Buddy - Brown/Fangsrud
3rd Nitro - Pingatore
4th Lefty - Ahlgren
RJ Ben - Totten

Congrats to all!

Callbacks to Amateur third series (26 dogs) -

1,2,3,4,7,8,9,11,12,14,17,18,21,22,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35

The water blind will start at parking lot 8 tomorrow morning. Test dog at 7:45.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Haha Judy we were posting at the same time!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to fourth series (11 dogs) -

1,4,11,12,17,23,26,28,29,32,33


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results -

1st Blue/Robles
2nd JJ/McBee (qualifies for 2016 National Amateur)
3rd Shiner/van der Lee
4th Lacey/Zahornacky
RJ Big/Niles
J's 4,26,32,33

Congrats to all!


----------



## Redrover (Mar 3, 2014)

Woohoo, super special CONGRATULATIONS to Chris and Bloux.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

A Big Congrats to Chris and Bloux......Nice Job!! Proud of you!! A TyRoux kid/Litter #3


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations Chris! Couldn't happen to a nicer or harder working guy who loves his dogs!


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

Great success and a great picture...Job well done Chris!


----------

